

Ask HN: Recommended reading for improving retention - tathagatadg

Somewhere I picked up the idea that reading more about how the brain works actually helps to perform better, rather than jumping to the conclusion "I am not smart enough"! Can you recommend some reading, best practices to improve information retrieval (need this specially during exams and tests) for the brain?
======
sixQuarks
One tip I've read is that you should try to study in different physical
locations (coffee shop, library, different areas of the house, at a park,
etc). The brain associates sounds, smells, and different environments with
memories.

If you study in the exact same spot every time, you will not remember as much.

------
foogoo1
from my experience, writing down/taking notes has increased retention. Is this
something to do with the action?

